# Rankin Lizard



## bluebell

:mf_dribble:Looking for any information on Rankin Lizards.


----------



## bluebell

:welcome:I have a few lizards Brearded Dragon,Leopard Gecko,Berber Skink,Uromastyx all good feeders apart from the Rankins Lizard who seems to need a lot of enticing and still eats very little.He is healthy as in not underweight but looking for advice if anyone has this type of lizard what is good food as giving the same as my Bearded Dragon just now and not half as energetic.:2thumb:


----------



## Charlottie

Hii i do not have any lizards but i thought i would look it up i found a great site that might help, it says rankins dragon i thinking it is the same here it is :
Rankin's Dragon--Pogona Brevis
Hope it helps

Charlottie


----------

